

What it takes to make a student - Alex3917
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/26/magazine/26tough.html?ex=1322197200&en=365daca642ddcb2f&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&pagewanted=all
"The disadvantages that poverty imposes on children aren't primarily about material goods. True, every poor child would benefit from having more books in his home and more nutritious food to eat (and money certainly makes it easier to carry out a program of concerted cultivation). But the real advantages that middle-class children gain come from more elusive processes: the language that their parents use, the attitudes toward life that they convey.<p>...<p>Can the culture of child-rearing be changed in poor neighborhoods, and if so, is that a project that government or community organizations have the ability, or the right, to take on?"<p>Does the government have the right to dramatically increase both the length of the school day and school year exclusively for low-income minorities, effectively minimizing the role these parents play in the education of their children?
======
e1ven
As with the Obama speech video, this really doesn't belong on news.yc. The
whole attraction of this site it that it IS targetted.. Initially to startups,
and then expanding to "Hacker News".. Please don't try to further broaden it.

As an aside- This is why Slashdot still maintains editors, even in this age of
user generated content. Control of message.

~~~
Alex3917
Did you read the actual article?

------
Alex3917
From the article:

"The disadvantages that poverty imposes on children aren't primarily about
material goods. True, every poor child would benefit from having more books in
his home and more nutritious food to eat (and money certainly makes it easier
to carry out a program of concerted cultivation). But the real advantages that
middle-class children gain come from more elusive processes: the language that
their parents use, the attitudes toward life that they convey. [...]

Can the culture of child-rearing be changed in poor neighborhoods, and if so,
is that a project that government or community organizations have the ability,
or the right, to take on?"

Does the government have the right to dramatically increase both the length of
the school day and school year exclusively for low-income minorities,
effectively minimizing the role these parents play in the education of their
children?

This isn't some abstract ethical debate. These ideas are appearing in the
education plans of some of the presidential candidates.

------
bayareaguy
_Should low-income minority parents lose the right to raise their own children
autonomously?_

No.

